# Flash for Opera Mini



## dborjal007

I have a Blackberry curve and I use Opera Mini as its web browser, my question is there a flash player plug-in I can get for it?


----------



## Dirizhor

which version of opera mini do you use ? Unfortunately, even the latest version lacks flash support... 
Have you thought about a flash player ?


----------



## dborjal007

I'm using the latest version of Opera Mini 4.1. I haven't consider a flash player since I have invested a large sum of money in my blackberry.

Thanks for the reply.

Dan


----------

